# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  حريق مفاجىء في منزل محمد الوكيل : والاجهزة الامنيه تبحث عن الجُنات

## ادارة المنتدى

علمت رم بان منزل الزميل الاعلامي محمد الوكيل مذيع برنامج بصراحه مع الوكيل المذاع على اذاعة

أكثر...

----------

